# Fishing 2014 anyone?



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Haven't had any notable fish, mostly just 1-3 lbs. Up until yeseterday.

5 lbs 6 ounces









7 lbs 7 ounces


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's it !!!!! i am coming to florida and am making you take me bass fishing...
how's that show off....lol
beautiful fish kid....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

The trick is knowing what lure to use. I myself use a wacko worm. Not the wacky worm though.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> that's it !!!!! i am coming to florida and am making you take me bass fishing...
> how's that show off....lol
> beautiful fish kid....


Thanks loha! Wouldn't be a problem with me. Well, as soon as I get my bass boat back so I can get on a big lake. Which is sadly right now is the best time for big bass. 

I only have a few pieces in my box compared to most bass fanatics. But I've found what works for all the lakes that I like to fish and have easy access to within about 5-7 miles. In Central florida, that's on the low end of 30 lakes lol. My always go to bait is speed worms. Magnum speed worms once I've gotten a good feel for the lake because they are more expensive. Post spawn spring to summer is great for super flukes, because the bass are in lillies, bring some heavy braid! After that, I have a few rapalas (I think 8 or so) at different depths and action, one spinner bait and a few different sized swim baits that mimic fish.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Great catches! I love fishing. Can't wait to go once the snow melts! I think my biggest fish was a walleye. I don't have the best luck with bass.

I used those realistic frog lures one time, boy do the fish *love* those!


----------



## locolobo (Mar 21, 2014)

Thought I'd keep this thread going though it's getting later in the year. Not much freshwater fishing going on here. Haven't even been out much this year myself. Seem to be spending too much time @ work. Was gonna go this morning but on priming the fuel to the outboard I found a leak. Fuel filter housing on side of the motor. Went back home and back to bed!


----------

